# Mike



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I was wondering where you were and there you are , as clear as day .(Or whatever the metaphor is. I always get them crossed)







. Don't know if you are aware but you can be seen in the Recent Visitor's feature. You might want to change it in your profile. Just dropped by briefly and saw you. Thanks for responding to my posts. Will reply later on in the day


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Or maybe you decided to come out of the invisible haze you have been in. It was nice to see you actually Mike, lol


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOL no the system outted me without my consent. Outta time today be back tomorrow to try and finish if there are any replies I missed sorry.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I thought that the system outted you. It outted me at a very embarassing time.Just go to My Proffile at the top of the page and say yes to the option of "Do you want to hide from the Recent Visitors feature


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

bonniei Mike likes lurking around here on the board..It's like I have to be careful what I say because he is only a click away


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of [men]?""The Shadow knows...."


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The omnipresent shadow


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hey, did you ever see the movie? LOVED those pistols.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

No Sorry- didn't even know there was a movie by that name.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah they took the old radio character and one of the Baldwin Brothers recreated him on the big screen...maybe 8-10 years ago? I forget which one it was...Alec I think. Total nonsense but visually intriguing! Set in one og thsoe gothic-surroundings-moods like the first batman movies.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Have we already hit a snag in our relationship, lol. I mean our friendship. We hit the culture gap I think. I am sorry to say I didn't understand that quite but it sounds terribly interesting. The Shadow and the American culture. Cause for a revolution I think. Oops I didn't mean that, Shadow


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh it always appears sooner or later...sooner when, for example, talkign with New Zealanders, for example, who sometimes react with astonishment to certain aspects of our culture in the context of theirs. But that is part of what makes it so interesting...Oh! not to forget to mention that it turns out you were right in the end about India never launching a first strike, but for different reasons than those we discussed.It turns out, when all is known, that the recent near-confrontation between the Pakis and India was dialed-back not through any high-level diplomatic success or pressure from the US or European governments, nor rational reasonable thinking by the Inidan or Paki government but by... General Electric!Eh?Well its a long and intriguing story but in a nutshell most people do not realize that the back-room operations of hundreds of large corporations from the US and other countries are now operating out of Bangalore, India's version of the Silicon valley. Why? Smart cheap labor.Nortel, Sony, GE Capital and subsidiaries, Reebok, American Express....if you lose your luggage on British Airways the people tracking it are in India. If your Dell computer has problem you are being serviced by a technician in Bangalore.In fact the back-room presence of global corporations in India has grown to the point that India has compiled $60 billion in foreign reserves! So on May 31, 2002 when the US State Dept. issued a travel advisory to Americans to leave India as the war prospects had risen to a serious level, these companies literally went NUTS!!!In short everyone from the India Ambassador to the U.S. to the Indian Government officials directly began recieving emails and calls from officials of all these corporations with their back rooms in India telling them they were greatly distressed that are spending their time frantically trying to find places to immediately relocate their operations to other countries OUTSIDE India...and that they really don't want to have to do this so the Indian Government better get its act together and cool things off or they are all pulling out.The Indian IT lobbyists swarmed over the local and central government officialsd nationwide like locusts, and before you know it the elderly leaders in New Delhi were getting the very real message that a war with Pakis NOW is going to cost then TEN times what it would have just 5 years ago....any war. VERY bad for business. And Indians are nothing if not practical in business matters.So in the meantime, the present peace is brought to us all courtesy of GE Capital and all its friends in Bangalore!! So keep renting those Avis cars online...its processed in Bangalore. And the brain in all your okia cell phones? You got it...designed in Bangalore!Isn't the modern world driven by interesting dynamics?







So, you were right after all!Eat well. Think well. be well.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Very interesting.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It is incredible that the power of big corporations has been global in its reach. But anyway this was not a true test. They intervened at the 11th hour. Imagine if the tensions had gone on till 1 sec before midnight. Then what would have happened. Would India really have made the move? Just imagine!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

rather not.







Just to remind myself, when I was in my hotel the other night I watched SUM OF ALL FEARS again. Should be "required movie" of all people.MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Will have to watch the movie to comment


----------

